# Direkt gelişine yatıp uyuyacağım



## G_mut

Hi everybody. I hope you are well and staying safe. In episode 1 of Baba Candır I came across the following dialog:

*Baba*: Oğlum elini yüzünü yıka da kahvaltıya otur hadi.
*Egemen*: Baba hiçbir şey yiyecek hâlde değilim. _Direkt gelişine _yatıp uyuyacağım.

In the last sentence I understand the meaning, but the suffix on _geliş _is confusing me. It should be his "coming/arrival" that he's talking about, but the suffix is indeed confusing. I listened carefully and that's what he says. Wouldn't "eve gelir gelmez direkt yatıp uyuyacağım" be a better and less confusing way to convey the same message?

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## alibey71

G_mut said:


> Hi everybody. I hope you are well and staying safe. In episode 1 of Baba Candır I came across the following dialog:
> 
> *Baba*: Oğlum elini yüzünü yıka da kahvaltıya otur hadi.
> *Egemen*: Baba hiçbir şey yiyecek hâlde değilim. _Direkt gelişine _yatıp uyuyacağım.
> 
> In the last sentence I understand the meaning, but the suffix on _geliş _is confusing me. It should be his "coming/arrival" that he's talking about, but the suffix is indeed confusing. I listened carefully and that's what he says. Wouldn't "eve gelir gelmez direkt yatıp uyuyacağım" be a better and less confusing way to convey the same message?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.


Isn't Egemen at home? If not, why does Baba say that "Oğlum elini yüzünü yıka da kahvaltıya otur hadi"? If so, the phrase "eve gelir gelmez" is wrong. I think the phrase "_Direkt gelişine _yatıp uyuyacağım" is a garbled phrase and the phrase "direkt yatıp uyuyacağım" is enough on its own here.


----------



## G_mut

alibey71 said:


> Isn't Egemen at home? If not, why does Baba say that "Oğlum elini yüzünü yıka da kahvaltıya otur hadi"? If so, the phrase "eve gelir gelmez" is wrong. I think the phrase "_Direkt gelişine _yatıp uyuyacağım" is a garbled phrase and the phrase "direkt yatıp uyuyacağım" is enough on its own here.


Egemen had just got home from his hospital shift. So, his dad asked him to wash and have breakfast. 
I agree, "eve gelir gelmez" is wrong here, because he's already at home. So, I'll just disregard "_gelişine". _Still though, do you have any idea to whose "_geliş_" it refers?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

geliş in the football/soccer context is to kick the ball as it comes to the foot wıthout deliberation.

Maybe that helps.


----------



## LeBro

Hello!

I think he just means "geldiğim gibi", "hemen", "başka bir şey yapmadan" like eating something as his father offered. So we may translate it roughly as "I will go to sleep as I came". But I don't think it is commonly used because I've  never heard of nor used it in this way.


----------



## G_mut

Thanks a lot everybody for your help. This is a TV show, and I regularly come across things that are either not very grammatical (colloquial usage) or, like the example above, don't make much sense. I guess I'll have to live with this


----------



## spiraxo

No explanation can justify this usage since it does not exist.


----------



## G_mut

spiraxo said:


> No explanation can justify this usage since it does not exist.


I understand you mean that this usage doesn't exist, although it's right there in the TV show (Baba Candır 1.Bölüm, 19:22). Why would the script writer use an expression that doesn't exist in Turkish?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Casillas önde kalmış ama önemli olan o vuruşu topun gelişine yapmak bunu yapabilen nadir oyunculardan biri Del Piero.Heinze'yi ne zaman görsem bir "hata"yapıyor

İtalya Serie A | 2015-16 Sezonu [Arşiv]  - 10. Sayfa - Turksportal

Although internet usage is very rare, in fact as i have early said that it is a football term if you ask me, we Turkish ppl are mostly football Lovers. I can only strongly guess it was an allusion.

But it takes debate..

Have a Nice Day !


----------



## LeBro

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> it is a football term if you ask me





RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> to kick the ball as it comes to the foot



My interpretation was also based on this usage/meaning. Therefore I construed it as "(I will go to sleep) *as I came* (without doing anything) " just like RimeoftheAncientMariner said/wrote "....*as it comes*.."



G_mut said:


> Why would the script writer use an expression that doesn't exist in Turkish?



I don't know what was on the script writer's mind but as you might have also recognized, it's been quite popular in Turkey to use different regional varieties, colloquial language, odd, interesting characters in tv series. So I think it's just one of those peculiarities.


----------



## G_mut

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Casillas önde kalmış ama önemli olan o vuruşu topun gelişine yapmak bunu yapabilen nadir oyunculardan biri Del Piero.Heinze'yi ne zaman görsem bir "hata"yapıyor
> 
> İtalya Serie A | 2015-16 Sezonu [Arşiv]  - 10. Sayfa - Turksportal
> 
> Although internet usage is very rare, in fact as i have early said that it is a football term if you ask me, we Turkish ppl are mostly football Lovers. I can only strongly guess it was an allusion.
> 
> But it takes debate..
> 
> Have a Nice Day !


Thanks a lot once more. I understand you said it probably comes from soccer, and I agree with you, because at some point earlier in the episode, the other son says when his father wakes him up to go to work:

Uyanmak için iki buçuk dakikam daha var. Hem *hakemin *uykunun sonuna ekleyeceği *oynanmamış zaman* da var. Gece çişe kalktım, mutfağa indim su içtim falan. 

The words in bold are clear evidence of what you said about "_gelişine_" coming from football. It's a construction which, no matter how odd, colloquial, odd, etc., exists, because it's right there in the episode and in the commentator's description in your post.


----------



## G_mut

Once more thank you all for your help, which I truly appreciate!


----------



## spiraxo

G_mut said:


> I understand you mean that this usage doesn't exist, although it's right there in the TV show (Baba Candır 1.Bölüm, 19:22). Why would the script writer use an expression that doesn't exist in Turkish?



_Topa gelişine vurmak _exists. You can (gelişine) hit an object coming at you. 
_Gelişine yatıp uyumak_ doesn't exist. Sorry, I wasn't clear enough.

Regarding your question, I prefer not to talk about it. All I can tell you is that I don't own a TV for ten years.


----------



## Ertpresso

There is no idiom in Turkish such as "gelişine uyumak". It only exists in "topa gelişine vurmak" and it is a term about soccer, hitting a coming ball without stopping it first. The script has apparently used this term in a "creative" way. It probably means that the guy intends to go to bed immediately, and will fall asleep immediately, without doing anything else before and without thinking about it.


----------

